# [EVDL] Hodge Podge 108V Sep Ex Controller



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Are you going to use a charger? Maybe you could use the charger to control the field.

Another wild idea: Run the charger off a small pack of cheap, high energy batteries (like flooded golf cart batteries). Run the Zilla off a 2nd pack of high power batteries, like A123, to power the armature. Use the charger to run the field and keep the high energy pack charged up.

Another idea: The armature will spend most of its time at 100% PWM, a Zilla might be overkill. What about just switching the power to the armature with a resistor for a moment, and then going direct connection? Then most of the speed/regen control is done with the field. You'll lose the first 1/2 of the rpm range, so you would need a clutch to get moving smoothly.

----- Original Message ----
From: Zeke Yewdall <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, August 20, 2007 2:02:47 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Hodge Podge 108V Sep Ex Controller

Hey, this is exactly what I'm looking at as well. My current
thinking is a Zilla1K for the armature, and series parallel switching
of a small set of batteries to supply current to the field at 24
volts, 48, or 72 volts or something like that. I'm not sure yet, but
I think I might be able to do regen by flipping the field voltage to
the high setting, and letting the current flow through the flyback
diodes on the zilla?, but keep it on the low field voltage setting
most the time (unless I need a higher torque startoff). I haven't
really thought this out in detail yet.... trying to save up some
money for the transmission adaptor right now....







____________________________________________________________________________________
Building a website is a piece of cake. Yahoo! Small Business gives you all the tools to get online.
http://smallbusiness.yahoo.com/webhosting 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- Chet Fields <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hey all,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- Jeff Major <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > --- Chet Fields <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- Chet Fields <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > --- Jeff Major <[email protected]> wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Chet Fields wrote:
> > Well I really want to get my Soleq EVCort on the road. I have been
> > trying to design my own controller but I don't want to have to wait
> > another 6 months or so that it will probably require for me to finish
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > First:
> > ------
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- Chet Fields <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > But if it really takes about 30 volts to run the the field at 20
> > Amps that would mean that 78 volts are being dropped by the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Chet Fields wrote:
> 
> >
> > I haven't been able to find a rheostat capable of that much
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You don't want to put full pack voltage on it. Just tap the pack for 30
volts to run the field.

> Stephen Paschke 
> DAR, ERISA, Plan Review, and IPI/ICTMS support, 
>TIAA-CREF Denver
> Senior Consultant 
> Keane, Inc. 
> Office 303-607-2993 
> Cell 303-204-9280
[email protected]

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Chet Fields
Sent: Monday, August 27, 2007 10:29 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Hodge Podge 108V Sep Ex Controller



> --- Chet Fields <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > But if it really takes about 30 volts to run the the field at 20
> > Amps that would mean that 78 volts are being dropped by the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, that makes sense. My only concern is the imbalance in the
batteries it might cause. Can I over time, move the connection
around the pack and have the voltage range float? Or does the -
have to correspond to B- on the armature?



> --- "Paschke, Stephen" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > You don't want to put full pack voltage on it. Just tap the pack
> > for 30
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think you can move it around. Using Lee Hart's battery balancer would
probably solve that problem


> Stephen Paschke 
> DAR, ERISA, Plan Review, and IPI/ICTMS support, 
>TIAA-CREF Denver
> Senior Consultant 
> Keane, Inc. 
> Office 303-607-2993 
> Cell 303-204-9280
[email protected]

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Chet Fields
Sent: Monday, August 27, 2007 12:00 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Hodge Podge 108V Sep Ex Controller

Ok, that makes sense. My only concern is the imbalance in the
batteries it might cause. Can I over time, move the connection
around the pack and have the voltage range float? Or does the -
have to correspond to B- on the armature?



> --- "Paschke, Stephen" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > You don't want to put full pack voltage on it. Just tap the pack
> > for 30
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Got that covered. Already have it on order and was planning on
using it anyway.



> --- "Paschke, Stephen" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I think you can move it around. Using Lee Hart's battery
> > balancer would
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Chet Fields wrote:
> >
> > --- Chet Fields <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Paschke, Stephen wrote:
> > I think you can move it around. Using Lee Hart's battery balancer
> > would probably solve that problem
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Chet Fields wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Chet,

A few comments inserted....



> --- Chet Fields <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Well, I received a copy of the GE Motor
> > specifications from Barry
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- Morgan LaMoore <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > It makes sense that the field is such low
> > resistance. Any power dissipated
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Morgan,



> --- Morgan LaMoore <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Yeah, you're right, increasing the number of turns
> > will increase field strength
> ...


----------

